# Swan Results



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

No email but just checked my drawing history online:

SWAN 0 2009 2010 2011 Waiting Period 

Sweet, I can't wait!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. let me know if you want those swan decoys.I will get them ready for you. 


No number 6 tag for me this year. o well I will just kill ducks and geese then.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Unsuccessful this year...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well looks like NO Swan for me either. Good luck. I guess I will stick to duck and geese for this year. Oh well!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

2 un's for my family and we both had bonus points! BS, the math doesn't add up. 1/2 of the applicants last year got bonus points. That is the same amount of tags available this year. 15% went to youth. I have now talked to 9 people who got a point last year and did not draw this year.
How many of you drew with no points and how many with 1 point?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I made another donation to the DWR.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> 2 un's for my family and we both had bonus points! BS, the math doesn't add up. 1/2 of the applicants last year got bonus points. That is the same amount of tags available this year. 15% went to youth. I have now talked to 9 people who got a point last year and did not draw this year.
> How many of you drew with no points and how many with 1 point?


My dad and I both had bonus points and we put in as a group.

I think there were about 4500 people that applied last year. That would leave 2500 people with bonus points for this year. Good news is you are a shoe in for next year!

I have not heard of anyone without a point drawing yet.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

No tag for me  

I hope I can find someone with a tag to go out with. I've been looking forward to decoying those big birds all year.


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

No bonus points, and history says waiting period. Sweet.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I drew last year so I wasn't expecting a tag this year. Everyone I know with a point drew out this year. My question is did anyone without a point draw out?


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I did not draw.... **** you UWA! I know it was your fault PURR boy told me so :roll: 

I shot one last year, and have killed my share. I will continue to put in, but do not get to bummed if I do not draw anymore.


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

I had no points and did not draw. I have two 14 year olds and they both drew with no points. So hopefully I can at least watch some crash down!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I drew last year and now I show 1 bonus point, guess I didn't draw out! Now I can just hunt without worring about targeting them, of course you know they will divebomb my spread now! :lol:


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like I will be chasing the white 747  Helped 3 people bag them last year so I hope Karma gives back :lol:


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

How do I check my drawing history?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

DNR homepage there a link down on the right


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ill be trying to get one! 8 years finally successful. Cant wait.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm guessing that I was 'successful' in drawing a tag due to the status saying 0 bonus points instead of 2 bonus points on my application history. No email yet, though. Think positive.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Well it looks like me, my brother, and my dad will by hunting swans this year! we didn't draw last year!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Any one have an extra seat in the boat? Rob, Rich, Steve, Dustin....anyone


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

So... I have a question. In the "License Status" it says "Opted to NOT Purchase if Successful" WTF is all that about? I swear, I have had more problems with the DNR this year than ever before. 


Gee


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

It means that If your draw you would buy your hunting licence on your own.. there is an option that if you draw a tag they will also charge and send you a hunting licence with it...


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I am pretty sure I drew with no points. Yea it doesn't seem right to me, but I have to put in anyway so I guess I will shoot another swan this year.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

well I have a bonus point. so seeing how I didnt applied for one last year. I am unsuccesful. oh well probably next year.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

The wife and I got ours with one bonus point. Didn't see anything in the application history so I looked in the bonus point section and it said that the last year for a permit was 2010 and we are under a waiting period till we complete the harvest survey. 

AWESOME.

Good luck to the rest.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> It means that If your draw you would buy your hunting licence on your own.. there is an option that if you draw a tag they will also charge and send you a hunting licence with it...


ooooookkk. that makes sense. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> So... I have a question. In the "License Status" it says "Opted to NOT Purchase if Successful" WTF is all that about? I swear, I have had more problems with the DNR this year than ever before.
> 
> Gee


Ditto that! Mine says I am ineligible to draw until 2011 because I was late turning in my harvest report in 2004, yet I drew out a swan tag in 2007. Uh..... ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

who has a swan tag and will be chasing the big white ducks this year?? THIS GUY!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Any one have an extra seat in the boat? Rob, Rich, Steve, Dustin....anyone


I drew a tag as well, you're welcome to hunt with me. I'll call when it gets closer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Any one have an extra seat in the boat? Rob, Rich, Steve, Dustin....anyone


Im sure I have a open seat for you. Just let me know when you want to hunt them and I will get be ready and make sure the swans are in the area.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I got my tag, and I'm pretty happy about it. But what I'm REALLY excited about is that my 12 year old, Katie, just drew her first tag. I can't wait to see her take a crack at them. The only down side is that I know I'm going to have to give TEX-O-BOB more money this year, because he did such a good job with my first 2 swans, and I'm going to HAVE to have Katie's first one mounted. My wife is going to KILL me when we have 3 of the big white birds in our house.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

I drew with 1 point also. I am more excited about the 11 year old drawing 1 also. So it will be 1 more swan on the wall if JR. smokes the big ****** this year???


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Unsuccessful. Again.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Toasty and Dustin thank you guys. I will be getting in touch with ya. Its been a long time since I dropped the hammer on one of the big white birds and about time I came to see the mad house you guys are always talking about up there.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

ChiefAutoParts said:


> Unsuccessful. Again.


Same here. Out of the 5 people I know that put in this year NOT 1 of them drew this year.. :evil:


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I remember the good ole days when I still hunted swans. I always drew. Must be a lot more interest in it now then back then. Look on the bright side, at least you wont have to fight all the people at Bear River.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Toasty and Dustin thank you guys. I will be getting in touch with ya. Its been a long time since I dropped the hammer on one of the big white birds and about time I came to see the mad house you guys are always talking about up there.


Sounds good.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Did anyone get an email with their swan results? I know they stopped mailing letters but I never received an email. Was it just me or have they stopped the emails as well?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

No word here yet either...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Did anyone get an email with their swan results? I know they stopped mailing letters but I never received an email. Was it just me or have they stopped the emails as well?


No email yet from them. I wonder if they have stopped them to now.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't gotten an email either, but if you go to DWR drawing results page, on the My letters tab, you can request it be sent.
But if you are that far you can just look at the results page anyway.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Just to make it official i went to the dwr page and did as BRL1 suggested. requested an email and it came right through.

here comes the big thud!!!!


just as a side note: i looked at my history and noticed i have drawn swan every other year. im happy with that!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

I DREW THE BIG WHITE DUCK WITH ZERO POINTS AND THAT NEVER HAPPENS TO ME  YIPPEE KY YA


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

I drew this will be my second season of waterfowl im super stoked now if oct 2 would come around


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

My first year putting in and I drew.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I had kind of a crazy thing happen. My tag history was all messed up, it said I turned in my 2004 harvest report late so I was ineligible until 2011 (which makes no sense at all....) yet I drew in 2006 and returned my harvest report. My application said I was not eligible until 2011 because of the 2004 deal... So I called the DWR offices and they were actually really good and got things cleared up. I filled out my harvest survey at a swan check station the last Saturday the hunt was open so they're thinking it just didn't get submitted by them in time. As for beining ineligible and drawing out they were pretty confused, couldn't really give me a straight up answer. They cleared things up though and I drew a tag! Bring it on!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I had kind of a crazy thing happen. My tag history was all messed up, it said I turned in my 2004 harvest report late so I was ineligible until 2011 (which makes no sense at all....) yet I drew in 2006 and returned my harvest report. My application said I was not eligible until 2011 because of the 2004 deal... So I called the DWR offices and they were actually really good and got things cleared up. I filled out my harvest survey at a swan check station the last Saturday the hunt was open so they're thinking it just didn't get submitted by them in time. As for beining ineligible and drawing out they were pretty confused, couldn't really give me a straight up answer. They cleared things up though and I drew a tag! Bring it on!


This is a good example of how screwed up the draw system is for all drawings.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> My first year putting in and I drew.


So is this. There are people with points that didn't draw.


----------

